# Rosemary Kidded on 3/13/12!



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Well, Rosemary really surprised me by having triplets all by herself! She was sooo sneaky lol. I heard maaaaaaing at around 5 p.m. so I ran in the backyard and there they all were! She is such a good mama. She had 2 bucklings and 1 doeling.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I LOVE them!!!!!  Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They aren't even 24 hours old yet and I can already tell that they have really nice toplines and rumps  I'm really loving the kids my buck has produced so far.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Congratulations!! Always nice to hear of healthy deliveries, glad mama did well and her babies are Adorable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Too cute!!! Congratulations on the adorable :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Rosemary did a great job all by herself.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yay! I love all the colors!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the adorable babies :thumbup:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations! Those babies are very cute. I just love it when you walk out to your' goats and find mom and healthy happy babies running around. No assistance needed!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They've grown soooo much since I took these pictures


----------

